# elvis and percilla



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok seems the breeding continues but it is elvis and percilla 
elvis is a grey split to pied percilla is pied so this is what should happen not knowing what the parents were

Motheried
Father:Grey Split To Pied

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Pied

female offspring:
50% Grey Split To Pied
50% Pied


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you all no i we have 5 eggs so far


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow very cool


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Allen I thought you were talking about my Elvis & Priscilla at first until I saw what they were...my Elvis is a pied and Priscilla is pearl.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are the dates of the eggs laid

#1 march 7 dud 
#2 march 9 fertile
#3 march 11 fertile
#4 march 13 not known yet
#5 march 15 not known yet


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the eggs are due to start to hatch this friday only 2 are fertile but i have left them all in there you never no what will happen


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how exciting...can´t wait to see what they are... let´s hope they have some hidden genes going on


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

there is a 75-90 percent chance they will be pied as mom pied dad grey split to pied


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no you all love baby pics so here is the 1st chick hatched today


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and yes you see right this chick is lutino


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

YAY! I am so excited for you...again...lol!
And another lutino!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

we did not no that one of them were split to lutino


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i found out that even though percilla was mating with elvis he may not be the father of the lutino chick seems that for 2 days before i got them that stretches dad was mating with percilla and he is a lutino and i found out in all the time lori had them not one time did the 2 have a lutino chick now today the 2nd egg hatched it is not lutino so we are going to have to wait and be surprised i did candle the rest of the eggs and they are not fertile but i,m going to wait till the 16th to pull them as that will be 10 days after the last is due to hatch


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol what a naughty girl percilla is!!! and stretchs dad!!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are there 2 chicks 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They're lookin' good.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

So cute! They grow so fast! I remember when mine were that small...just 2 months ago now  Congrats!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well pin feathers are now starting


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

haha aww! What ADROABLE birdies & pics!  Congrats!

Kirby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are more pics of them with pin feathers











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Come on pins!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww what cuties!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou they are cute at that so far no buyers for thee 2 but if they don,t i no a local petstore he wants hand raised birds bye local breedershe is very picky about his store so much so that you can eat off the floor it is that clean and he does give $65.00 for cockatiels


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are some more pics of the chicks


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

another picture overload


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww. Cuteness overload!!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

In the second pic the baby looks like the bulb you squeeze to pump up the blood pressure cuff.


----------

